# TRAFFIC CAR CLUB TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 18TH CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND HELP BRING SMILES TO KIDS FACES THIS CHRISTMAS. WE ARE ASKING FOR A $10 UNWRAPPED PRESENT OR A $10 ENTRY. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO SPARKS OF LOVE STUFF A BUS. WE WILL HAVE RAFFLES AND FOOD. COME JOIN US. 

THANK YOU TRAFFIC CAR CLUB*


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

Long time haven't seen you on here mark how you been?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY FAM WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

RI82REGAL said:


> Long time haven't seen you on here mark how you been?


DOING GOOD MIKE JUST BEEN BUSY WITH THE GRAND KIDS HOPE YOU HAVE BEEN GOOD TOO



Latin Luxury said:


> LATIN LUXURY FAM WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY



sinisster65 said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP STYLE



WE WILL BE HAVING SAUSAGES DONATED BY VILLA ROMA SAUSAGE CO. BRING THOSE APPETITES


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

I been good mark see you at the toy drive


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

Who do i contact about being a vendor for your show


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:tttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND HELP BRING SMILES TO KIDS FACES THIS CHRISTMAS. WE ARE ASKING FOR A $10 UNWRAPPED PRESENT OR A $10 ENTRY. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO SPARKS OF LOVE STUFF A BUS. WE WILL HAVE RAFFLES AND FOOD. COME JOIN US.
> 
> THANK YOU TRAFFIC CAR CLUB*


 :thumbsup: SUPP BRO!! :wave:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


X1964


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

T T M F T!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

GTG will be there!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WHATS UP MARK . WHATS UP TRAFFIC:wave:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

Lolophill13 said:


> BUMP


thanks for the bump



RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


thanks for the bump




mannyn1964 said:


> Who do i contact about being a vendor for your show


we are not having vendors till the annual show



El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: SUPP BRO!! :wave:


whats up adam my dad says to say hi 



G2G_Al said:


> GTG will be there!


thanks for the support al and g2g 



Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump


thanks for the bump cuz 



BIG LOUU said:


> WHATS UP MARK . WHATS UP TRAFFIC:wave:


thanks for the bump louu my dad says hi hope you guys can make it down we will be having some good food


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Last year's event!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND HELP BRING SMILES TO KIDS FACES THIS CHRISTMAS. WE ARE ASKING FOR A $10 UNWRAPPED PRESENT OR A $10 ENTRY. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO SPARKS OF LOVE STUFF A BUS. WE WILL HAVE RAFFLES AND FOOD. COME JOIN US.
> 
> THANK YOU TRAFFIC CAR CLUB*


:thumbsup::thumbsup: .. Sounds great brother! Any idea as to when the next show might be?!


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64 (Dec 13, 2008)

TTTT for TRAFFIC


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

TRAFFIC C.C. TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

TRAFFIC :nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

RI82REGAL said:


> I been good mark see you at the toy drive


sounds good mike



cook1970 said:


> :thumbsup:tttt


:thumbsup:



El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: SUPP BRO!! :wave:


whats up adam hows it going bro :wave:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


:wave:



6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


:wave:


cherry 64 said:


> X1964


:wave:


toker1 said:


> T T M F T!!!!


:wave:



G2G_Al said:


> GTG will be there!


thanks for the support al 



Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump


:wave: thanks for the bump 



BIG LOUU said:


> WHATS UP MARK . WHATS UP TRAFFIC:wave:


whats up louie good hearing from you the other day 



nobueno said:


> Last year's event!


thanks for the pic friend your the best 



FoolishinVegas said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: .. Sounds great brother! Any idea as to when the next show might be?!


probably looking at june still gotta log the day at the arena hope you can make it down cisco have a good one bro 



3GENERATIONS64 said:


> TTTT for TRAFFIC


:wave:




BIGBODY96 said:


> TRAFFIC C.C. TTT:thumbsup:


:wave:



73loukat said:


> TRAFFIC :nicoderm:


:wave:



mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


thanks for the bump latins finest


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Here are the flyers for the toy drive they will be out soon. a big thanks to all our sponsors. p.s. thanks for the pics Jae and Steph


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SAME HERE MARK SEE YOU SOON:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP 4 the kids !!!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP TRAFFIC!!!t~t~t~(COTTON KANDY)WILL B THERE!!!:wave:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

You are very welcomed Mark! You know we will always support you, the Alcala family and the Traffic family!


----------



## Nickg (Dec 9, 2010)

Big Tymerz cc will be rolling


----------



## locs&hundredspokes (Oct 11, 2012)

TRAFFIC TTT!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, we are having a toy drive that day as well...good causes for both!
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Andys 65 (Jul 29, 2009)

What's up Mark Reality Car Club will be there.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP 



Andys 65 said:


> What's up Mark Reality Car Club will be there.


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ANDY AND REALITY C.C.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

$10 UNWRAPPED TOY OR A $10 ENTRY CAR LOAD WE WILL BE SERVING SAUSAGE DOGS TO EVERYONE WHO SHOWS UP AND A LOT OF RAFFLES WILL BE GIVEN OUT THANK YOU TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

$10 UNWRAPPED TOY OR A $10 ENTRY PER CAR LOAD 

WE WILL BE SERVING SAUSAGE DOGS TO EVERYONE 

AND A LOT OF RAFFLES WILL BE GIVEN OUT 

THANK YOU TRAFFIC CAR CLUB 


TTT...!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC C.C. TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RAIN OR SHINE!!! Come join us all.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Ttt primo


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

$10 UNWRAPPED TOY OR A $10 ENTRY CAR LOAD WE WILL BE SERVING SAUSAGE DOGS TO EVERYONE WHO SHOWS UP AND A LOT OF RAFFLES WILL BE GIVEN OUT THANK YOU TRAFFIC CAR CLUB

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COME JOIN US FOR THE FIRST EVER COSMIC CRUISE NIGHT AT THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS TOY DRIVE IS LIKE NO OTHER, IT'S DEDICATED FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY FROM 5PM TO WHEN EVER YOUR FAMILY HAS HAD ENOUGH FUN....DONATE A UNWRAPPED GIFT OR A $10 DONATION AND GET A FREE GAME OF BOWLING!!!! RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Posted on Facebook!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

CLASSIC STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT TRAFFIC CC WHAT'S CRACKIN MARK:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:WE'LL BE THUR BROTHERS!! :wave:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest oc bike club will try to make out


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FOR TRAFFIC :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:
​


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:WILL B THERE!!!!~COTTON KANDY~LATINS FINEST C.C.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Supp jorge, back to the top


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:TTTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THIS IS 4 THE kids TTT !!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

cherry 64 said:


> Supp jorge, back to the top


Que ondas trino how u doing carnal
Back to the top


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP !!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

Early morning BUMP


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

*TTTT*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT
JUST CONFIRMED CHANNEL 7 WILL BE ATTENDING TO COVER SHOW & LOWRIDER MAGAZINE DUB MAGAZINE AND JAE AND STEPH BUENO AND CHINGON MAGAZINE AND REALITY CAR CLUB IS BRINGING A FRIEND FROM AN INTERNET RADIO SHOW BRING YOUR APPETITES FOR SOME VILLA ROMA SAUSAGE DOGS LOTS OF RAFFLES RIMS, A SET OF 13 INCH WIRE WHEELS SPONSORED BY GALAXY WIRE WHEELS, GOOD STUFF FROM LKQ, WING PARTIES FROM HOOTERS, TOOTH BRUSHES FROM CHINO HILLS DENTAL GROUP, LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN FOR ALL THE KIDS IT DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE FOR THE KIDS 

THANKS TRAFFIC CAR CLUB AND THE ONTARIO FIRE DEPARTMENT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:worship::worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:
> 
> 
> oldmemoriesLACO said:
> ...


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

$10 UNWRAPPED TOY OR $10 THIS IS A 100% CHARITY EVENT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Morning bump!!!


----------



## BARNEY 09 (Sep 3, 2009)

Afternoon BUMP.....


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

suave homies see u.all there


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

TTT! Stephanie & I are looking forward to this event!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/feature?section=resources/lifestyle_community/community&id=7778455

Heres a link for channel 7 official sparks of love toy drives thanks for the bumps everyone and a big thank you to Jae and the Bueno family


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

TTTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

will be a good show


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT FOR AN OLD FRIEND


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

Rocky Padilla will be stopping by








trigger nasty will also be stopping by too


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

The Cholo DJ will be doing his thing he is donating 3 trophies to give away for the dance contest


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THANKS FOR ALL THE BUMPS. THANKS JEFF FOR POSTING ON CLUB SITES. THANKS JAE AND FAMILY WE GOT A LOT OF LOVE FOR YOU 

WE WILL BE BUSTING OUT THE TRAFFIC Q FOR THIS EVENT VILLA ROMA HAS SPONSORED US WITH 
200 POUNDS OF SAUSAGE SO PLEASE BRING THOSE APPETITES AND LETS BRING A GREAT CHRISTMAS TO A LOT OF KIDS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

Holiday Toy Drive Car & Motorcycle & Bicycle Show At Bowlium Lanes 4666 Holt Ave Montclair 91763 Between Central Ave & Ramona Ave Near Monte Vista Ave Saturday November 17 12pm-5pm Come Watch USC & UCLA Game, Food Inside Dinner Cafe , Video Arcade Games Area , Huge Parking Lot , FREE For The Public , Bring New Unwraped Toys to Donate Rain Or Shine
Luis 909-248-5665 Or Elaine 909-631-5189


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


>


T
T
T


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

mel entertainment said:


> View attachment 569610
> 
> 
> Holiday Toy Drive Car & Motorcycle & Bicycle Show At Bowlium Lanes 4666 Holt Ave Montclair 91763 Between Central Ave & Ramona Ave Near Monte Vista Ave Saturday November 17 12pm-5pm Come Watch USC & UCLA Game, Food Inside Dinner Cafe , Video Arcade Games Area , Huge Parking Lot , FREE For The Public , Bring New Unwraped Toys to Donate Rain Or Shine
> Luis 909-248-5665 Or Elaine 909-631-5189


:thumbsup:



909 MAJESTICS said:


> T
> T
> T


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARIO


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

Watsup traffic car club are you guys giving out trophies on sunday just curious


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

DEE BIGTYMERZ said:


> Watsup traffic car club are you guys giving out trophies on sunday just curious


we will have top 8 cars and top 1 motorcycles and top 2 bikes and top pedal cars and a lot of prizes to win a sausage eating contest and more games to play good prizes


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

Really hope mother nature plays in our favor. We gotta help these kids.


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BLAME ME said:


> Really hope mother nature plays in our favor. We gotta help these kids.


AMEN FOR THAT BROTHER


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt homies


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

BLAME ME said:


> Really hope mother nature plays in our favor. We gotta help these kids.


its gotta go right channel 7 mega doppler says no rain for the kids see you tomorrow Jorge



hell razer said:


> AMEN FOR THAT BROTHER


xs 58



Sporty67 said:


> Ttt homies


see you out there tomorrow sporty and have some good luck with those prizes tomorrow


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNING BUMP!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Mark you going to have food vendors?? Don't feel like packing up the grill..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What time is move in?? I am being asked on Facebook....


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

hey heres my bump...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> MORNING BUMP!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP STREET STYLE



G2G_Al said:


> Mark you going to have food vendors?? Don't feel like packing up the grill..


WE ARE SERVING FOOD AL ITS ALL FREE



G2G_Al said:


> What time is move in?? I am being asked on Facebook....


MOVE IN AT 8:30



COPPERTONECADI said:


> hey heres my bump...


:thumbsup: RUBEN


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

hope you guys have a good turnout


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS FOR ALL THE BUMPS. THANKS JEFF FOR POSTING ON CLUB SITES. THANKS JAE AND FAMILY WE GOT A LOT OF LOVE FOR YOU
> 
> WE WILL BE BUSTING OUT THE TRAFFIC Q FOR THIS EVENT VILLA ROMA HAS SPONSORED US WITH
> 200 POUNDS OF SAUSAGE SO PLEASE BRING THOSE APPETITES AND LETS BRING A GREAT CHRISTMAS TO A LOT OF KIDS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> hope you guys have a good turnout


WE WILL BOTH HAVE A GREAT TURN OUT PAUL ITS FOR THE KIDS


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:rofl: SAUSAGE FEST HUH!! LOL! :wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be looking for ALL club Presidents tomorrow, I got something going down...a free gift for ALL who participate.


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

SEE YOU TOMORROW MARK ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :rofl: SAUSAGE FEST HUH!! LOL! :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAMMMMIM COOL!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

*Legacy CC will be there!*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Please make sure to bring your kids...we got surprises for them.


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> DAAAAAAMMMMIM COOL!!!!



there will be six people in the susage eating contest i guarentee they will all be trying to get them down for the prize:rofl::rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> *Legacy CC will be there!*


:thumbsup:thanks for the support legacy cc


djmikethecholodj said:


> Please make sure to bring your kids...we got surprises for them.


the fire department will be giving fire helmets to the kids 



hell razer said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> there will be six people in the susage eating contest i guarentee they will all be trying to get them down for the prize:rofl::rofl::thumbsup:


IM SURE THEY WILL BUT IF THERE THOSE THAT ADAM POSTED IM STRAIGHT THEY CAN TAKE THEM DOWN BY THE DOZEN!!!!!LOL


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

They checkin ice chests is beer aight


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> IM SURE THEY WILL BUT IF THERE THOSE THAT ADAM POSTED IM STRAIGHT THEY CAN TAKE THEM DOWN BY THE DOZEN!!!!!LOL


 :rant: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :rofl: SAUSAGE FEST HUH!! LOL! :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :rofl: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost time


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

how much to get in


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> its gotta go right channel 7 mega doppler says no rain for the kids see you tomorrow Jorge
> 
> 
> xs 58
> ...


Ttt traffic car club


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :rofl: SAUSAGE FEST HUH!! LOL! :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O dam don't show that package to the women


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics is on the way


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> how much to get in


$10 toy or $10 



Sporty67 said:


> Ttt traffic car club


thanks sporty ontario classics in the house 



ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ontario classics is on the way


ontario classics in the house 

































just remember bring those appetites channel 7 should be there by 11 for the kids lets do this big


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Drive safe the streets are still wet, show them how the Lowrider Community does it...UNITY!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Traffic did a great job!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

A Great Big Thank You to Traffic Car Club! All the members working together to serve a free lunch. Had a great time as always. This was a great day weather was nice and kicked it with friends and club members.


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

TRADITION SO CAL.had a great time.thanks for the free food and drinks all day long..big props TRAFFIC..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Awsome Toy Drive.Thanks TRAFFIC.You Guys are A Class Act.Free Food.Cholo DJ Doing His thing and Entertaining The Kids Was Cool,And The Fireman getting out there and Dancing Oppan Gangnam Style was Very Cool.And dont forget all the Firme Cars.THANKS ALOT.:thumbsup: Looking Forward To Next Year.GOD Bless You All....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME AND ENJOYED THIS DAY WITH US ID LIKE TO THANK ALL THE SPONSORS FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT VILLA ROMA, LKQ/ KEYSTONE, SONICS BURGERS, FUDDRUCKERS, HOOTERS, LOWRIDER APPAREL, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, PLANET STORAGE, CFR, DUB MAGAZINE, JAE AND STEPHANIE BUENO AND NEPHEW STEVEN, CHINGON MAGAZINE ORACIO, CHINO HILLS DENTAL GROUP, AND ONTARIO FIRE DEPARTMENT. I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A BIG THANKS TO MY CLUB MEMBERS: RUBEN ALCALA, MIGUEL TORRES, RISKY MARQUEZ, FREDDY, SAM ALCALA, SAMMY NUNEZ, STEVE NUNEZ, LOUIE ALBA MANUEL AND PAUL, BENNY AND BENNY SR, JORGE, BARNEY, ROBERT TORRES, LIL DANNY, GRANDPA FRED, EVEN ROCKY PADILLA WAS ON THE GRILL AND ALL THE KIDS YOU GUYS WERE A GREAT WORK FORCE TODAY I AM PROUD TO HAVE YOU GUYS PART OF TRAFFIC 
A BIG THANKS TO 
ONTARIO CLASSICS YOU GUYS CAME IN REAL DEEP
TWIN
IE JOHN
LEGACY CC
STYLE
TOGETHER
TRADITION IE
VIEJITOS
TRADITION SOUTHERN CALI
SOLOWS CC
ORIGINALS LA
GANGS TO GRACE
REALITY
NOKTURNAL 
IMPERIALS
PHAROHS
SANTANA CLASSICS 
DEUCES
NIGHT OWLS SB
TRIGGER NASTY 
TRUCHA 
TECHNIQUES
CLASSIC STYLE
NEW CREATION 
RARECLASS
BAJITO 
BIG TYMERS
CLASSICS SANTA ANA 
SO CAL CONCEPTS ROY
LAURA AND JIMMY LOPEZ
GROUPE EAST LA
ROBERTS FAMILY
ONE WAY
JUST DIPPN
RAZA STYLE
DOWN SOUTH
MAJESTICS LA
DJ MATHEO
FIRME CLASSICS 
OHANA
ROYAL IMAGE
LIFESTYLE FRANK 
HURLEY HOGS TRADITION
DE AQUELLAS
AND A LOT OF SOLO RIDERS

THANK YOU SO MUCH THE KIDS WILL APPRECIATE ALL YOU HAVE DONE THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

AND A BIG THANKS TO CHOLO DJ YOU HAD THE FIRE MEN ROCKIN. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR GREAT ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Had a great time thank you for food and hospitality good turn out a lot of nice rides


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Any pics of the Gangam Style Fire Dept? My family and I had a grrrreeeaaatt time Mark, as always. I finally won a raffle, a box of sausages...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Traffic we had a blast out there today


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Wheres The Pics?


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

STYLE CC had a great time, thanks for all the free food and drinks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

thanks mark we had a good time thanks for the hospitality :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THANKS EVERYONE WE HOPE YOU ALL ENJOYED THE GAMES AND PRIZES HERE IS A FEW PICS I WILL POST A FEW MORE ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL IT WAS A WONDERFUL DAY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THIS WAS THE WINNER OF THE SAUSAGE EATING CONTEST TRADITION IE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics family had a great time. Thank you for everything. Traffic really knows how to put on a good show.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Thx for a good Sunday majestics LA & cpt "nene" had a blast the links where off the hook hope u guys can make it to our toy drive on the 2nd of December .


Once again thx . Big spike majestics LA


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME AND ENJOYED THIS DAY WITH US ID LIKE TO THANK ALL THE SPONSORS FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT VILLA ROMA, LKQ/ KEYSTONE, SONICS BURGERS, FUDDRUCKERS, HOOTERS, LOWRIDER APPAREL, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, PLANET STORAGE, CFR, DUB MAGAZINE, JAE AND STEPHANIE BUENO AND NEPHEW STEVEN, CHINGON MAGAZINE ORACIO, CHINO HILLS DENTAL GROUP, AND ONTARIO FIRE DEPARTMENT. I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A BIG THANKS TO MY CLUB MEMBERS: RUBEN ALCALA, MIGUEL TORRES, RISKY MARQUEZ, FREDDY, SAM ALCALA, SAMMY NUNEZ, STEVE NUNEZ, LOUIE ALBA MANUEL AND PAUL, BENNY AND BENNY SR, JORGE, BARNEY, ROBERT TORRES, GRANDPA FRED, AND ALL THE KIDS YOU GUYS WERE A GREAT WORK FORCE TODAY I AM PROUD TO HAVE YOU GUYS PART OF TRAFFIC
> A BIG THANKS TO
> ONTARIO CLASSICS YOU GUYS CAME IN REAL DEEP
> TWIN
> ...


hey mark good turn out and good toy drive me and my pop's enjoyed it thanks again traffic c.c. for another good toy drive...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Pics coming soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMQueen62 (Sep 19, 2012)

Very good show, we had a great time. Thnx for da 100 wings, cnt wait to go eat those  Even tho Mario (Big M L.A.) will eat most of them


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: TOGETHER HAD A BLAST, LIKE ALWAYS!! THANK U GUYS!! :wave:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: TOGETHER HAD A BLAST, LIKE ALWAYS!! THANK U GUYS!! :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

majestics from compton was there! good turn out


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gracias for all the hospitality traffic CaR club


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks For The Pics Cali Life Style.:thumbsup: Ranflas Looking Good...:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Any pics or video of the firemen doing Gangam Style?? anybody anybody


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks For The Pics Cali Life Style.:thumbsup: Ranflas Looking Good...:nicoderm:


Thanks bro. I try my best.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Fucken bad as pics Cali life style


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Great pics cali life style


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Fucken bad as pics Cali life style


Thanks bro. Better late than never. 


ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Great pics cali life style


 thanks bro.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CaliLifeStyle said:


>


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/nicoderm.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":nicoderm:" smilieid="44" class="inlineimg">


<br><br><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/wave.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":wave:" smilieid="29" class="inlineimg">


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> <br><br><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/wave.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":wave:" smilieid="29" class="inlineimg">


Drunk text reply. :facepalm:


----------

